# Sex



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Does anyone feel they are more depersonalized after sex, or during it.

Sometimes I feel numb after.

I also feel more dp in the morning, can you relate?

Bailee


----------



## SunshineUnhappy (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh please this is a forum about dp not sex.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe that was a question about dp!, But we can talk about sex if you like. HeHe

Bailee


----------



## SunshineUnhappy (Nov 5, 2006)

lol no thanks. i have had some bad experiences when i was four. i wont go into detail. to me its disgusting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

I know that i could do with a bounce or two, going with out it for four years.... no wonder i have DR/DP because you gotta be unreal to be able to go with out it for that long *Stoke Right Hand* bless he wants a rest for god sake (I'm aware i used the lord's name in vein) =P


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

SunshineUnhappy said:


> Oh please this is a forum about dp not sex.


................


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

When i had dp/dr a good shag (or even a bad one) always fixed me up. I didnt give a fack about dp/dr and i guess you could say that the dp/dr was gone during sex and after it.

Also my dp/dr was always worse in the morning especially if i hadent slept well. Or my sleeping pattern was messed up. Sometimes i could hardly talk to people i felt so out of it.

This was one reason why i never got my driver's license actually.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Sex....yes!!!! It cures everything!!! This is a DP site so we shouldn't get into to details, but I highly encourage a lot of kinky, consensual and fun sexual recreation!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

That?s the ticket then? bring it on ladies  I?ll give you a discount if you?re off this site seeing as I?m considerate =P


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

> you gotta be unreal to be able to go with out it for that long


Hahaha.

Or conservative?

It's been a couple of months now, not that I am counting. I am waiting for the right person. They'd have to be into special practises, not just bouncing as you call it. :lol:

Had better go - I've written far too much about the sacred act on this site already. Only occurred to me a day or two ago that young teenagers come here also, so I probably should curtail what I wish to write.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Starling... conservative? I'm a giver! I love giving my time to others in "all" respects ... so to hold back on something isn't good for me, besides my right hand hurts  . Oh I wait and wait for the "right" person, perfection is one of my down falls... My twin sister has some finger licking good friends (In the sense of "looks" only) but I?m just not interested in them (maybe it's due to them having boy friends?...lol) because I like a "lady" who can tease me (not a damn pri*k tease thought!)... Hey I?ve had sex six times! So I only know the basic "bounce" maybe the "right" person could teach me a thing or too? :wink: , yeah I see your point... but when we have a condition like DP/DR holding back on our thoughts and emotions is not good, here's the point to express "fully"


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

edit:sorry a bit rude


----------



## SunshineUnhappy (Nov 5, 2006)

shut up about sex or ill sew you all up :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

bailee said:


> edit:sorry a bit rude


Awww such a tease! Pm me it at lease!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

SunshineUnhappy said:


> shut up about sex or ill sew you all up :twisted:


I'll take the pink cotton please :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> Hey Starling... conservative? I'm a giver! I love giving my time to others in "all" respects ... so to hold back on something isn't good for me, besides my right hand hurts  . Oh I wait and wait for the "right" person, perfection is one of my down falls... My twin sister has some finger licking good friends (In the sense of "looks" only) but I?m just not interested in them (maybe it's due to them having boy friends?...lol) because I like a "lady" who can tease me (not a damn pri*k tease thought!)... Hey I?ve had sex six times! So I only know the basic "bounce" maybe the "right" person could teach me a thing or too? :wink: , yeah I see your point... but when we have a condition like DP/DR holding back on our thoughts and emotions is not good, here's the point to express "fully"


This reminds me of this poor boy who used to sit next to me at work. He was desperate for love interest but as his friend said, when he said he was playing the field:

"You aren't playing the field! You aren't on the field, haven't even put a foot on it, haven't even put a *toe* on it...you are just looking at the field."

I'm sure you aren't that bad, sorry. I just found that amusing in the context of this guy because he spent all his time working out and looking at girls. I feel sad when I think of young men at the mercy of raging hormones, really sad. Like people dying of hunger in a supermarket.
It's different if you are a girl, more a case of building up battlements.

On a positive note, experience doesn't make the best lover, instinct does. As my ex said (and he didn't lose it till really late), a spider knows how to spin its web.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> SunshineUnhappy said:
> 
> 
> > shut up about sex or ill sew you all up :twisted:
> ...


Kinky!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

miss_starling said:


> Emulated Puppet{eer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Starling... conservative? I'm a giver! I love giving my time to others in "all" respects ... so to hold back on something isn't good for me, besides my right hand hurts  . Oh I wait and wait for the "right" person, perfection is one of my down falls... My twin sister has some finger licking good friends (In the sense of "looks" only) but I?m just not interested in them (maybe it's due to them having boy friends?...lol) because I like a "lady" who can tease me (not a damn pri*k tease thought!)... Hey I?ve had sex six times! So I only know the basic "bounce" maybe the "right" person could teach me a thing or too? :wink: , yeah I see your point... but when we have a condition like DP/DR holding back on our thoughts and emotions is not good, here's the point to express "fully"
> ...


=*( Pitty me too then =P. Hey one of my problems is I spend far too much time escaping ?life? on the computer, so you?re spot on about the field? that field look so much fun I wanna roll around on it =P, but I don?t get out enough to get to know anyone which would lead to me being on this field. My hormones are some what weird, I don?t think they are ?such? raging, don?t get me wrong I can talk to women fine once I get to know them, but I guess it?s getting to know them which is the hard part. Yeah I agree with you, one of my favourite things is to hug, so I guess that?s my bonus =).


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I wholeheartedly encourage all flavours of debauched sexual discussion - but keep it in relation to DR/DP, at least on this forum. Ta.

For my own part, yes - sex did temporarily ease my DR/DP. I'm sure there is a reasonable bio-chemical explaination. Like when I had an excruitiating dental abcess. A bit of self-love or sex would take the pain away like no painkiller even did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> I wholeheartedly encourage all flavours of debauched sexual discussion - but keep it in relation to DR/DP, at least on this forum. Ta.
> 
> For my own part, yes - sex did temporarily ease my DR/DP. I'm sure there is a reasonable bio-chemical explaination. Like when I had an excruitiating dental abcess. A bit of self-love or sex would take the pain away like no painkiller even did.


*Thinks* oh yeah, thanks for putting me back on track Martinelv? lol.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi 3098

Im begining to think you are right.

Bailee


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

edit


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Martin,



> A bit of self-love or sex would take the pain away like no painkiller even did.


Thats because the body releases its own opiates after sex to give you that "satiated" feeling. You also release opiates after eating. Our natural opiates keep us "addicted" to things that are good for us. The brain lights up like a Christmas tree during sex, so its no wonder that people feel less DPed - places in the brain with less activity are being stimulated.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Indeed.



> The brain lights up like a Christmas tree during sex, so its no wonder that people feel less DPed


Well, that all depends of who/what you are thinking about during sex. Er...

(**Martin runs and WILL NOT divulge any more. He's British after all. We don't have sex, or, in fact, any sexual organs.**)


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

You all need tp post a profile on Adultfriedfinder.com or something because this is getting off the hook........


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> (**Martin runs and WILL NOT divulge any more. He's British after all. We don't have sex, or, in fact, any sexual organs.**)


*looks down* So that's why i dont have any balls


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Dreamland said:


> You all need tp post a profile on Adultfriedfinder.com or something because this is getting off the hook........


I'm now honourable to my right hand  only allowed to talk about it...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(A few personal musings)

So if you are thinking of a christmas tree, your brain will light up like a christmas tree?

I must think of things which will make my brain look normal.

But it's too hard to control.

And frozen peas?...they can become an obsession as much as anything else.

Welcome to my depraved world dpselfhelp.com or am I depraved as a result of dpselfhelp.com?

Maybe people like the internet because it makes their brain light up like a christmas tree? Then what makes going on the internet different from having sex?

Poor ol brain cells...

They flicker on and off with the unpredictability of nuclear substances in a reactor...

Or jam into ON mode, for which I have no escape from.

My mind is like a kaleidoscope, emptying light into a distant exit...towards which I crawl.

And on the way, I look for people with whom to make my brain look like a christmas tree with. It is utterly obsurd. Sex is hell, even if it does make pretty lights....but you need very expensive equipment to see that effect anyway, and I don't think they sell them in Ann Summers.

(Please excuse my insanity, I'm trying to get it all out before I go back to uni in a few weeks time).

Oh and for a record, sex doesn't bring me back down to earth. Thought I'd tell you all that so my wonderfully psychotic post didn't get moved to the Mental Health section. But who knows, maybe it would be grounding with the right person? I'll have to get a an expensive scanner and invite lots of men round to do "research".


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe the psychotic nature of the post above is the result of not having enought sex?

Perhaps we all have dissociation because we don't get enough?

Now I am giving the advertisers ideas

"Cure your dissociation forever with a rigorous 10 day programme".

Well I'd try it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

miss_starling said:


> I'll have to get a an expensive scanner and invite lots of men round to do "research".


No need for the expensive equipment; you could just sample them one by one... :lol: (Ya lined up for that one didn't ya) =P


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> I know that i could do with a bounce or two, going with out it for four years.... no wonder i have DR/DP because you gotta be unreal to be able to go with out it for that long *Stoke Right Hand* bless he wants a rest for god sake (I'm aware i used the lord's name in vein) =P


Quoted for truth :lol:

2 years and counting for me


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello CECIL, this is amazing. I am also living in Perth. I'll send you a PM


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

egassem_lanimilbus said:


> Hello CECIL, this is amazing. I am also living in Perth. I'll send you a PM


Oh yeah! do em for me as well! =P, hope you aren't both males or females... that would suck (well it wouldn't ... would it? you wouldn't get round to that part =P )


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

OMG, what the f*** was I rambling on about above; I think I was in goldfish mode. Let it be an example to anyone thinking of devoting years of their life to this crappy disorder.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh and Em_Pup, I feel for you. No not like that.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> egassem_lanimilbus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello CECIL, this is amazing. I am also living in Perth. I'll send you a PM
> ...


You hear what you wanna hear 

Pretty sure he was just excited to find someone living in the same town >_>


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

SunshineUnhappy said:


> lol no thanks. i have had some bad experiences when i was four. i wont go into detail. to me its disgusting.


lmao


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

miss_starling said:


> Oh and Em_Pup, I feel for you. No not like that.


Well me thinks a hug is in order then =) )))Holds out arms ready to embrace a cuddle((( :lol: ... keep an eye out for where my hands go thought =P. Ya know, I seem like I "need" a woman... I don't need anything but fun? this tread is a lot of fun =D.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

CECIL said:


> Emulated Puppet{eer said:
> 
> 
> > egassem_lanimilbus said:
> ...


<_< ... course course, """SEX TREAD"""


> I'll send you a pm


 yeah, course he wants to be friends :twisted: =P, have a nice bounce now =P


----------



## graham (Aug 14, 2004)

What's kinky? Is Starling serious about saying that that is important for DP? Perhaps kinkiness is still widely defined oop narth in Yarkshire. Down eerr in Wurstershirre we baint so cakey. I said to this maid larst week when we were lying in a barn: Whats that you be doin' down there? Er said: if you don't know, you be safter than everyone thinks. 
My point obscure as it is is that which was regarded as kinky 20 years ago is now regarded as perfectly normal. Look at oral sex or anal sex (or avert your eyes if you prefer). They were all thought of as being perverted. These days almost anything goes (not painful sadism or masochism perhaps). So what I'd like to know is: is the kinky sex that Starling mentions something REALLY kinky or just a bit daring. I'd like to know so that I can try it and reduce my DP
P.S. I was amazed by what a consultant psychiatrist told me recently during a social do (he didn't know I was barmy or he probably wouldnt have mentioned it). It was the emerging view of the psychiatric profession to how paedoplilia is defined and how males in general should be regarded in relation to it as a perversion. If it had anything to do with DP I would explain fully. The girls would nod wisely and the guys would explode in fury. :!:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOK! :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

.......


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

graham said:


> What's kinky? Is Starling serious about saying that that is important for DP? Perhaps kinkiness is still widely defined oop narth in Yarkshire. Down eerr in Wurstershirre we baint so cakey. I said to this maid larst week when we were lying in a barn: Whats that you be doin' down there? Er said: if you don't know, you be safter than everyone thinks.
> My point obscure as it is is that which was regarded as kinky 20 years ago is now regarded as perfectly normal. Look at oral sex or anal sex (or avert your eyes if you prefer). They were all thought of as being perverted. These days almost anything goes (not painful sadism or masochism perhaps). So what I'd like to know is: is the kinky sex that Starling mentions something REALLY kinky or just a bit daring. I'd like to know so that I can try it and reduce my DP
> P.S. I was amazed by what a consultant psychiatrist told me recently during a social do (he didn't know I was barmy or he probably wouldnt have mentioned it). It was the emerging view of the psychiatric profession to how paedoplilia is defined and how males in general should be regarded in relation to it as a perversion. If it had anything to do with DP I would explain fully. The girls would nod wisely and the guys would explode in fury. :!:


Well, Achally Graaam, Oim frum Narfuk, not Yarsheeeeeer. Oi mean, oi dunt nu if kinky is diffrent up Narf, but Oim not shar if Oi wanna foind out.

Loik, the uvva day, Oi went in'a the ci'y and in'o this "Love Store", and doint get me wrong, moi man, but Oi jus dunt fink i's healfy. If you nu wat Oi meeeean. At the end of the day, moi man, good ol faaaashion love is wat Oi fink is best. All my Narfuk folks fort the same, tha's how Oi got so inbreaaad!

The only ovva waaaay of havin' sex in Naarfuk is to do it very pooooosh or wiv sheeeep. Or on a comboin' arvesta. But Oi don't like all that Itaalian and Latin malarcky, my lover get's off on me talkin' Naaarfuk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

3098 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOK! :?


 ^^^ LOL =P


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi


----------



## meltingsoup (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmm it depends for me...Sometimes in makes it way worse...sometimes i feel completely cured while its happening...depends on the situation.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Sex for me is numb and dis-connecting.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't get no sex. Your just showing off lol


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sex always makes me forget about all of my internal problems. The only time I ever feel completely connected is when I'm having sex. It's weird.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Sex pretty much cures all my problems. If im depressed i want sex, if im manic i really want sex 24/7 and it always makes me feel better. Also if im really worried about something sex takes my mind right off it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Seems we know what your "magic wand" is comfortably numb :wink: "bless"


----------

